# brp?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

should i get a brp car?? and what one should i get?


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

YES YES AND YES

Get the sc18V2M, I think thats what Bud calls it.


----------



## vn1500 (Nov 19, 2003)

ZOOOM is correct for almost the cost of one of those toys from walmart you can have a race capable car that is durable and reliable as all get out. Bud is one of the best guys you'll ever talk to when you place an order through him he is johnny on the spot to get it out to ya at a non-inflated cost and at a ridiculously fast pace...


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

GOTO brpracing.com


----------

